# First bass trip in new boat..



## Buzzbait (Jul 1, 2019)

Last sat evening I went to the lake .. did well. First bass in boat on a small crank... second bass small crank.. about 3-4 lbs...got another on a popper...and a neat pickaral!...


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 2, 2019)

Sounds like you had a great day. You got the new boat on the water and top it off with some real decent catches. That is icing on the cake.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jul 2, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Sounds like you had a great day. You got the new boat on the water and top it off with some real decent catches. That is icing on the cake.



Yes it was! I've been very impressed with the boats performance. It's my first 4 stroke, and I'm really liking that. I sold my 2010 tracker 170 4 yrs ago... great to be floating again. 
We went fishing again sun morning...missed 4 bass on a frog...lost a hawg just at the boat. Good morning of topwater fishing... Beck caught her first pickeral too! Those teeth freaked her out...


----------

